# New rescue dog



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Meet my new rescue dog Nyx  She's a 3 year old kelpie x doberman (we think). She's very timid and will take lots of patience and training but so far she's coping ok with her new environment. 

She's the first dog I've ever owned by myself (I have a partner too but she's essentially my dog). I'm not entirely sure on how to train her and boost both of our confidence, we're kind of just winging it right now. I'm going to get a trainer to come meet her and maybe enrol her in obedience school.










Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wait a while to enroll her in obedience school. Give her time to learn to trust you. I've seen many people in my years of teaching classes make that mistake. Also, tell everyone that when they approach her to scratch under her chin. This is encourage her to lift her head when approaching people. Hands going over a dog's head are threatening and will make timid dogs cow or pee. I teach all of my own dogs about the chin scratching; especially when I was showing. They would approach the judge head held high just waiting for that attention. 

When I owned my dog training business I encouraged people that if they weren't having problems to give their rescues a week or so before I came to see them.

FWIW, I did German Shorthaired Pointer Rescue/fostering for four states for 25 years so I'm really familiar with your situation. Good luck! People who adopt rescue dogs are very special in my book.

Almost forgot: Sometimes it takes weeks for a rescued dog's personality to come out. That's one reason I tell people to go slow unless the dog is having behavior problems.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks  She freaked out towards the end of our walk this morning and tried to run home, ever car or person she saw caused her to flatten down and cower. I think I just pushed her a bit much, we'd been out for half an hour. 

This week we are trying to work on getting her used to being alone. We both work full time and from next week she's going to have to spend her days in the garage and courtyard. We're hoping there's no destruction or anxious behaviour. If we're lucky she will sleep all day.

I'd like to get a dog walker to stop in during the middle of the day but it might be a bit much at this stage. Do you think it will be ok to leave her alone for 10 hours a day? She'll have a bed, water and access to the outside. I'll also leave some food hidden around various spots and inside some toys (she loves food). I know it's not an ideal situation to leave a dog alone that long but we don't have a choice, we need to work. I'm an hour away from home as well so can't get home quickly.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally I've found that Youtube can be an incredibly helpful tool. Kikopup, Dfenzi, and Donna Hill, are some of the channels that I frequent, and they've been really useful as I fumble my way through training our youngest dog. 

The most important lesson I have learned, is to take things slow. Break commands etc. down into smaller steps so the dog has a better chance at success, and don't add distance or distractions until the basics are there. 

Our dogs probably went 9-10 hours without us being around when everyone in the house was working full-time. A good walk/run before work, and a short session of obedience to wear them out mentally seemed to keep them quiet until we got home. Frozen kongs can make for a good boredom buster, and there are lots of puzzle toys out there that will keep them busy. 

Otherwise, best of luck with Nyx. Hope it all works out for you guys.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Best of luck to you both !!!!!
Saving another little soul is good karma!


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Nyx fits her so much better than Princess! I understand your struggles. When I brought home my boy he was abused and had never spent time out side of the backyard. Everything either made him cower and cry or react with extreme aggression. It's a long, slow, rehab process. I found it best to build up trust and security inside the home before spending too long outside. We also took it slow and stuck to the same couple streets until he was comfortable with them, then we moved on to new areas. Lots of food was also used. 

My favorite trainer is k9-1. On You Tube they're Dog Training by K9-1.com. They also have a website https://www.dogtraining.world/
I find many of their articles and their pyramid extremely valuable.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Do y'all think it's worth getting a trainer to come to our house? It's $200 for one session... For a little more we can get 3 months worth of weekend obedience classes...

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I personally wouldn't get a trainer yet. How long have you had her?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd wait. If there are problems you could call in a trainer. It's as I said above: When I owned my own behavior consulting/training business I told people to wait for me to see them until they'd had the dog for a while ... unless there were problems.

The obedience classes I'd hold off on until she is comfortable with you. When you rescue a dog you need to keep in mind that we are our dogs' security. If she doesn't yet have trust in you and you put her into what is to her is a scary situation you will set your relationship back. Can you imagine having someone stomping behind you with another dog and not understanding what the heck is going on? Look at every situation from her point of view.

When I was fostering German Shorthairs and teaching group classes I didn't take them to class for a couple of weeks. At that it was just to sit in a cate so the foster could observe. I didn't want to chance having someone behind spook my dog. When the Shorthairs were adopted out I asked the new owners to wait three or four weeks to go to an obedience class.

All of that being said, only you know your dog. When you feel she is secure enough to handle a group class then take her. Research classes and private trainers. Don't be embarrassed to ask what method they use. Interview them as if it were for a job because that's exactly what it is: You are hiring them to do a job and you want the best. Talk to your vet and to the rescue group for the best trainers for her. If you are going to fork out $200 for one session you want someone who understands how rescue dogs work.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have seen the 'two week shut-down' method recommended for new, foster, or rescue dogs. Just gives them the chance to adjust to a new environment without being overwhelmed. 

I'm not sure what this method entails, but may be worth looking into.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll wait a couple more weeks before deciding

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow I'm so exhausted, I can barely eat and every now and I'm feeling completely overwhelmed. 

Nyx is fine. I'm only walking her for 15-20 minutes twice a day, she gets so scared of everything outside after a while and tries to run home. My partner said she whines a bit after I leave for work. He's back at work next week so she's going to have to cope on her own from Monday. If she doesn't I don't know what we'll do. 

I'm barely holding myself together, I suffer from depression and anxiety and have had a couple of panic attacks since getting her (not around her though, I try to fake confidence with her). I'm not sure I have the mental strength to take on owning a dog and feel like I'm not giving her enough of my time. After dinner I'm so exhausted I can only lie there and tell her to go to her bed :-(

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's pretty normal to feel overwhelmed when you first get a dog. Google 'puppy blues', it's probably similar to how you are feeling right now. 

Maybe just forget about walking her at this point in time, and just try and have some fun. Teach her some new tricks, play games with her, and just work on establishing that important bond. 

I suffer from fairly crippling anxiety, and some days it can be a real struggle dealing with our four, especially the two youngest because of their weak nerves and reactivity. I find it just adds an extra layer of stress. 

I do think you should give it more time. However, your mental well-being should always take top priority.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks. I'm just a bit worried as I can barely eat which is NOT like me. This morning all I could manage was a few slices of apple. I'll get a few mouthfuls into a meal and then have to force a few more down before feeling like I'm going to throw up. 

I'm only walking her early morning and late at night when there is little traffic. I guess obedience classes down the line will give me some tips on how to get her walking confidently?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

When I first got my dog I was already in a horrible mental state, and since he had no experience living in a house and my dad was expecting a perfectly trained dog asap, my mental state declined. The first month was horrible and I cried all the time. Things slowly improved though. I just mainly focused on bonding and learning how to coexist. Remember, you have to learn how to work with her as much as she has to learn how to work with you. Don't rush with walking outside. Walk around the house first until she understands what you want from her and go from there.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with LBF. Stop the walks for a while and just play with her in the backyard. Play ball or just walk her around the yard. She has no confidence at this point so don't push it. 

Is she allowed on the furniture? If not maybe you could fix something us so you could sit comfortably on the floor and let her lie next to you. I'm not one who's against dogs on furniture unless there's an aggression problem. Gary and I spent many an evening with a rescue dog with its head in my lap having its ears rubbed and Gary scratching its butt. 

Where does she sleep? If in a crate can you place it in your room for a while? I found that helps with the bonding, too.

However, as LBF said, you are what's most important. If it's too much for you don't feel guilty.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

She's not allowed on the furniture and she's good with knowing that. She sleeps in her bed in the living room which is next to our bedroom. We leave the door open and a baby gate up so she can at least see and hear us. Sometimes I sit on the floor with her. 

We have a crate but I haven't shut her in there. She's happy to go in and out but won't really stay in there if we leave the room. So far it seems that her bed is her safe place.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Wish I could say it's getting easier for me but I'm now constantly on edge and can't eat at all :-(

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Think she has to go back, panic attacks are near constant now. Shaking, collapsed from exhaustion before. I can't do this :-(

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Go back where? Not to a pound surely. You said yourself in your first post that she will need lots of patience and training,now you want to take her back within a week?! Imagine how stressed this poor little girl is too.Lots of people have depression and anxiety,dogs can help with that in a huge way. She looks like a beautiful girl who will be a wonderful companion. Stay close to home and get to know each other,this is a huge new thing for her too. Dogs are a big commitment,but you made the commitment to love and look after her. Dogs are forever,and definitely worth the time and patience. Don't give up on her.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

To the woman who is rehoming her. She's only on a trial with me. I'm not sure you understand but I can't eat, can't sleep and can barely hold down water due to the amount panic attacks I'm having. I cannot care for an animal if I cannot even care for myself.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

It's nothing the dog has done, it's all me being unable to cope. I'm absolutely heartbroken but i cannot see any other option when my anxiety has become so severe

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Ahh okay I understand now, that is very good the little girl will be safe either way,I was worried she might have been going to a pound or something. But yes,that is very good that rescue groups have trial adoptions for circumstances like this happening. That is awful your anxiety has become so bad (I too unfortunately suffer from the same), many times dogs can help so much with that,but since she is your first dog it can be over whelming. It is good at least that you have found out now while she is on trial that you cannot cope right now,maybe down the track you can try again with another rescue pup,when you are feeling better and everything.I hope this beautiful little girl finds her forever home asap,she looks very sweet.

Maybe you could adopt a rescue kitten or cat? Cats mostly just want to lay around indoors and patting them is very soothing,that too could help with your anxiety.Rescuing a cat or kitten might suit you better for now?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

^ And, if you get an older cat, they usually don't need much training. <3


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Not sure it's possible to train cats to stay off your furniture...

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

IS there a reason you don't want them on furniture?

Tinfoil. My cats hate the stuff. Or, double-sided tape.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Just don't want fur everywhere. I'm a neat freak and even with the dog I had to clean every night

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah. Out cat's aren't that bad for fur, it just depends on the breed. ^.^ Good luck with you & Nyx! I've been following but haven't posted.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Nyx is going back because I'm too unstable to care for her :-(

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you are doing the right thing. Panic attacks aside, if you are a neat freak a cat or dog is not for you....unless you get a hairless variety of one or the other or something that doesn't shed. But that wouldn't even work because you have to deal with dirt/mud tracked in. The only furred creatures that would work, and I'm not being facetious, would be a rodent. I had rats as a kid and they are wonderful pets and quite smart.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear Nyx didn't work out, but I do have to agree with RussellTheShihTzu. Even short haired breeds of dogs tend to shed quite a bit. If any of our four dogs are dumping coat, I find I have to vacuum the house at least two to three times a week. 

Apart from rodents, what about something like a ferret or guinea pig?


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I think the neat freak thing is something I can work through. I'm just especially bad at the moment as we rent and I'm paranoid of anything happening to the house or it getting marked and messy. Right now I need to get some therapy for my panic attacks and work out what it is about having a dog around that triggers them. I don't want to plan anything from there, I'll just take my time, recover and then reassess. It might be better to wait until we own our own house before thinking about more pets. In the meantime my bettas and volunteering at the shelter will have to be enough

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You reckon it triggers your panic attacks because you're afraid you'll do something wrong? Hope you find out and can get a hold on them. 

You sound like the perfect person to own a dog. I admire you greatly for realizing what's best for Nyx is to give her up. So many don't because they think pets are a forever responsibility. The only forever responsibility we have, IMO, is to ourselves. We do what's best for our pets and sometimes that's recognizing we aren't in a place to have and enjoy them. Twenty-five+ years of doing German Shorthaired Pointer Rescue and fostering taught me that one.

Good luck!


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I just want to take a moment to thank everyone for their comments and support. 

I'm seeking professional help to work through this issue. Even so I think it may be a few months before I can even think about looking for another dog, that's if I'm even capable of owning a dog at all. It's hard to imagine so with my stressful job and long commute.

It's very hard for me to be online right now as whenever I log onto Facebook I can see that Nyx is still with the rehoming service. Every time I see her photo I just want to call and get her back :-( She was such a well behaved and sweet girl, it's going to be very hard to find another dog that's so well behaved.

I guess it's not going to do me any good to think about that right now though.

Thanks again for your support.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Trust me, the right dog will be ready when _you're_ ready. 

I'm sure Nyx will find another home if she's well-mannered and sweet like you say.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Trust me, the right dog will be ready when _you're_ ready.
> 
> I'm sure Nyx will find another home if she's well-mannered and sweet like you say.


Thanks 


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

